# Assign #5: One point perspective



## Nikon Fan (May 23, 2005)

This weeks assignment is one point perspective.  Should get lots of interesting shots  You have until next Monday to submit   (although feel free to post after that too)


----------



## ferny (May 24, 2005)

I'm a little sketchy on the challenge. Do you mean "from another perspective" or "one focal point"? Or something else? I know the challenges are loose but I don't want to post something that isn't anywhere near right.


----------



## pursuer (May 24, 2005)

This might help 

http://www.ider.herts.ac.uk/school/courseware/graphics/one_point_perspective.html


----------



## ferny (May 24, 2005)

Ahhh, thanks for that. I've only referred to that as "vanishing point".


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2005)

Ah, ok. Now I understand! 
Vanishing point is a term that I only learned here on TPF, but it is one that I know. So now I know what to go for. Thanks all for clearing this up.


----------



## BadRotation (May 24, 2005)

this one should be easy for me, working on the railroad and all.....


I have a few ideas up my sleeve....


----------



## DarkEyes (May 27, 2005)

They don't quite reach the vanishing point, but for now heres my submissions.


----------



## LaFoto (May 27, 2005)

My attempts at the fifth challenge:


----------



## DarkEyes (May 27, 2005)

this one was taken a fair wjile ago. It is of the H.M.A.S. Sydney war memorial in Geraldton Western Australia. It fits the theme so I'm adding it to my submissions.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 27, 2005)




----------



## darin3200 (May 27, 2005)

I really like this topic, I actually just developed a roll of film that has some shots that would work here. I'll scan them I post them tomorrow morning


----------



## darin3200 (May 28, 2005)

I forgot to clean the neg. so the print has some dust on stuff on it.


----------



## pursuer (May 28, 2005)

Ok, I think this is proof that I need to get out more :crazy:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Eyecatcher (Jun 16, 2005)

I think this one might have done it for a vanishing point:





http://www.eyecatcherphotography.be/webimages/Street1/Images/Street3.jpg


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice shot Eyecatcher, I really like the how the columns also go to the vanishing point


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

